# Hello!!!



## leenybeeny (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone!  I am new to Specktra.. I post as leenybeeny in Livejournal for those who are there and Kathleen on the yahoogroup.      8)   I look forward to checking out everyone's posts and pictures!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Kathleen!! I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## Jessica (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Onederland (May 1, 2005)

Willkommen, Bienvenue, Welcome! 

Im Specktra!, Au Specktra, To Specktra!


----------



## Juneplum (May 1, 2005)

welcome to specktra leenybeeny! i have been a fan of your posts on LJ for SOOOO long and i freakin LOVE your website!!!!! i look forward to seeing your work here on specktra!!!


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## leenybeeny (May 2, 2005)

Thank you soooo much Juneplum!  That is so sweet of you ;o)  This looks like a great forum so far!


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2005)

u r welcome hon! i get SOO much inspiration from your websites and have used MANY of your color combos! u r SUPER talented and SOOOOO pretty!!!! i am glad u r here =)


----------



## leenybeeny (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_u r welcome hon! i get SOO much inspiration from your websites and have used MANY of your color combos! u r SUPER talented and SOOOOO pretty!!!! i am glad u r here =)_

 
pshaw.. now you're giving me a big head


----------



## Sanne (May 2, 2005)

I really love you're looks a lot, feel free to post em here!!! and welcome to specktra!!


----------



## leenybeeny (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_I really love you're looks a lot, feel free to post em here!!! and welcome to specktra!!_

 
Thank you!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------

